# Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?



## sister_in_act (13. Okt. 2010)

Hallo alle

Weil der letzte Winter wirklich extrem heftig war denke ich über eine teilweise Abdeckung mit Styrodurplatten nach.
Mittig im Teich steht die __ Schwertlilie, die auch im Winter nicht völlig verschwindet unter dem Wasserspiegel.Kann man hier etwas sehen:
 
Hier die Sicht  aus Richtung  des tiefen Bereichs ( 2m), wo auch Skimmer und Ba abgehen:
 

Wie sollte ich es am besten hinkriegen? Eine Unterkonstruktion mit Holz, schwimmend?Darauf die Styodurplatten?
Nur den tiefen Teil bis zur Schwertlilie....bringt das was?
Wäre für jeden Tipp froh.

Lb Grüße Ulla


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Servus Ulla

Ich hab es noch nie praktiziert, aber ...

Styrodur schwimmt .... Holz als Unterkonstruktion braucht es nicht .
Das Holz fängt höchstens zu gammeln an ....

Auf den Styrodurplatten gibt es doch so was ähnliches wie "Nut und Feder", also sie lassen zusammen "formen" ..... mit Krepp-Klebeband zusammengeklebt ... zu Wasser gelassen ... und so weiter ...

Die __ Lilien würde ich aussparren ... = Belüftungsloch, eine Platte (50 x 100 wenn ich mich nicht täusche) offen lassen ....
Den Rest am Ufer, der nicht durch die Platten abgedeckt wird läßt sich mit den "Spiel-Kugeln" gut abdecken.


----------



## koifischfan (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Einfach aufs Wasser legen. Fängst dabei an der Pflanze an, diese würde sich dann genau an der Kreuzfuge der Platten befinden. Da die Platten 0,5x 1,00 sind, kannst du sie zum Rand hin um 90 Grad drehen.


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Danke euch schonmal für die Info
Betreffs des Holzes...ich dachte daran um ein Luftpolster zu lassen zwischen den Platten  und dem Wasser, da sich im Winter ja auch immer der Wasserspiegel etwas absenkt.

Wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll längs unter die Platten Streifen Styrodur zu befestigen  um eben dieses Luftpolster zu bekommen oder ist es unnötig?
Ich denke da auch an die __ Frösche, die sich  manchmal winters im großen Teich aufhalten...?
Ganz zu bekomme ich den Teich ohnehin nicht wegen der ovalen Form zur tiefen Stelle.
Wegen der Spielbälle...
Woher bekomme ich die und locke ich da nicht meine Katzen damit ins Verderben??
Und mache ich an dem Skimmer dann einen *Überbau*?

grüße Ulla


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Servus Ulla

Skimmer in Schwerkraft 

Eigentlich egal welche Version ... sollte über den Winter sowieso net laufen.

Zur Filterung solltest im Mittelwasser ansaugen und auch den Rückfluß dort positionieren.

Zu den Kugeln ... hier, aber sicher auch anders wo bekommst du welche ...

Und unter dem Styrodur sollte keine Luft sein .... Wind kann die Platten sehr leicht aushebeln ... wenn sie allerdings am Wasser "kleben" hat der Wind durch die Adhäsion keine Chance ....

Katze .... die sollten Kugeln isolieren, daher ist das Wasser nicht fest ... wenn Katze drauf steigt, bewegt sich die Kugel nach unten ...

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es sich ungeheizt verhält .... würde vielleicht ein Heizkabel zusätzlich verlegen.


----------



## robsig12 (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Die Platten bei mir sind ca. 1,26 x 0,62 m 

Die Platten haben einen Falz. Ich habe wegen den Herbststürmen noch ein wenig mit Holzlatten die ganze Sache beschwert.

Am Besten in ein paar Platten eine Doppelstegplatte integrieren. So bekommen die Fische noch den Tag Nacht Rhytmus mit.


----------



## koifischfan (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Legst du noch irgendetwas unter die Platten, hast du ein Luftpolster. Aber eines mit der Außentemperatur. Dann kann man die Platten praktisch wegleassen. 

Es funktioniert wie die Dämmung am Haus. Es muß verhindert werden, daß die Kälte eindringt.


----------



## robsig12 (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Eigentlich soll mit dieser Abdeckung vehindert werden, das 1. Wasser verdunstet (wodurch Kälte entsteht) und das der kalte Wind den Teich nicht so schnell auskühlt.


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

neee helmut

der skimmer ist normal, wird per zugschieber an/ausgemacht.
der Ba ebenso. beides in der ecke des tiefen bereichs angelegt.
mittig ansaugen kann ich nicht weil die pumpe fest in der  kammer  ist, in den skimmer und ba münden.
mußte letzten winter sogar teils nur  durch Ba  den kreislauf aufrechthalten weil der skimmer total zugefroren war.
allerdings läuft das wasser durch die filter erstmal zum biotop und von dort erst über den kleinen bachlauf in den teich.
dabei meine frage...
das biotop ebenfalls abdecken?
und auch nochmal meine frage:
wie bekommen die __ frösche  luft wenn alles zu ist?
und ab wann ist die abdeckung angesagt?
wir haben derzeit schon leichte nachtfröste,-allerdings am tag sonne und die fische fressen noch...
ich hätte noch plexiglasstücke...die könnte ich irgendwie einpassen.gute idee

gruß ulla und danke an euch


----------



## koifischfan (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

@robsig12
Eigentlich wollte ich nur verhindern, daß das Wasser gefriert. Aber deine Erklärung hört sich auch gut an.


----------



## Patrick K (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Ulla 
Ich werde meinen "Teich" ungefähr so abdecken,
ringsum wird noch ein Brett hochkant verschraubt
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2
Bilder folgen natürlich


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Patrick

Die Form meines Teiches ist dafür etwas ungünstig..
Ich hab praktisch an der tiefen Stelle ein Oval.
Irgendwie haben es ja alle meine Fische letzten Winter gut überstanden und sind auch soweit gesund übers Jahr gekommen.
Wollte ihnen nur dieses Jahr den extremen Kältestress ersparen weitgehend, wenns denn wieder so *dicke* kommt.
Obs denn  wirklich was bringt  bleibt abzuwarten. Die Eisschicht war im letzten Jahr 20 cm dick. Ob auch sie isoliert hat wie oft geschrieben wird und sich der Aufwand mit den Platten lohnt ist  die Frage

 Gruß Ulla


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Servus Ulla

Ob es lohnt, denke das ist man den Koi schuldig .... man hat Verantwortung übernommen 

In Koikreisen wird so eine Styrodurabdeckung sehr empfohlen (manche legen sie sogar doppelt über Kreuz), allerdings heizen die meisten zu ... so um die 6-7°C Wassertemp. soll optimal zum überwintern sein. Ab 8°C kommen die "schlechten" Bakis und Viren in die Gänge und können die geschwächten (noch ruhendes Immunsystem) Koi schädigen .... Deshalb keinesfalls höher oder extrem, über 12°C heizen, dann arbeitet das Immunsystem auch wieder. Diese Schwellwerte sind zu beachten und man sollte zwischen diesen keinesfalls überwintern und sehr schnell diesen Bereich im Frühjahr und Spät-Herbst überwinden.


----------



## koifischfan (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



> Die Eisschicht war im letzten Jahr 20 cm dick. Ob auch sie isoliert hat wie oft geschrieben wird und sich der Aufwand mit den Platten lohnt ist die Frage


Natürlich isoliert auch Eis. Gleichzeitig funktioniert es wie ein Eiswürfel. Es kühlt das Wasser unnötig aus. Unter dem Styropor gibt es aber keines.

Aufwand? Eine Stunde ist doch kein Aufwand.


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Helmut

Seit meinem Teichumbau vor 3 Jahren haben sich alle Koi scheints pudelwohl gefühlt. Will sagen: Keine Krankheiten und sie gedeihen sichtbar.
Bislang hatte ich nie eine Winterabdeckung obwohl wir ja auch zuvor schon recht kalte Winter hatten.Alle Koi verbringen ihre Winterruhe im tiefen Bereich, den ich mir immer bis auf letzten Winter einsehbar gehalten habe. 
Einen offenen Bereich habe ich immer offen gehalten.
Ich weiß um die Empfindlichkeit von Koi aber frage mich auch, ob nicht auch Fische sich mit den Jahren abhärten, wenn sie den natürlichen Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt sind über Jahre..?
Nichtsdestotrotz empfand ich den letzten Winter als sehr extrem, was ja auch hier in vielen Threads mit teils großen Verlusten zum Ausdruck kam.
Deshalb ,-um das *Extreme* etwas abzumildern meine Fragen.Heizen kommt für mich nicht in Frage aus verschiedenen Gründen.

@koifischfan

Zwischen Eis und Wasseroberfläche entwickelte sich bei mir in den letzten Jahren immer eine Luftschicht.Insofern käme der Eiswürfeleffekt nicht zum Tragen.



> Aufwand? Eine Stunde ist doch kein Aufwand



Vermutlich brauche ich für etwas, was dich eine Stunde kostet, mehrere Tage...
Die Gründe lasse ich mal außen vor


Werde euch berichten  wie ichs hinkriege. Noch ist ja Zeit und die Fische nicht willens die Winterruhe anzugehen.

Lb Grüße
Ulla


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Servus Ulla

Ich drücke Dir auch weiterhin die Daumen das dieser kommende Winter nicht schlechter als der letzte wird :beten
Und deine Koi sich bester Gesundheit erfreuen 

Kann gut möglich sein das die Koi sich abhärten ...

Händler kaufen/importieren nicht umsonst von Züchtern aus dem Norden Japan`s, dort ist das Klima ähnlich unseren Witterungsverhältnissen ....

Ich denke auch Wasserwechsel können einen Teich auf Temperatur halten ... kommt doch das Wasser mit ca. 8°C aus der Leitung. Man sollte ja sowieso, wegen der geringen Filterung, Wasserwechsel durchführen.


----------



## Limnos (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hi Ulla

Ich würde den Filter im Winter ganz ausstellen. Zum Einen ist das Wasser nie so klar wie im Winter, es sei denn, es würde durch Pumpen aufgewirbelt. Zum Anderen kühlt die Umwälzerei das Wasser nur mehr ab, vor allem, wenn es bodennah angesaugt wird. Ein Lattengerüst unter den Styrodurplatten halte ich für sinnvoll da die Luft darunter auch isoliert. Selbst wenn sie über die Ränder ausgetauscht werden sollte, haben kalte Winde weniger guten Zutritt. Das ist meine physikalische Ansicht zu dem Problem. Vom biologischen Standpunkt her meine ich, dass ein Winterschutz nicht nötig ist, solange es nicht so tief durchfriert, dass das verbleibende Waser für die Fische einfach zu wenig ist. Mit oder ohne Winterschutz wird es an der tiefsten Stelle immer 4°C sein - die ideale Überwinterungstemperatur.

;fG.
Wolfgang


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo

den Filter habe ich nun das dritte Jahr durchlaufen und bin ganz gut damit gefahren.Alle Leitungen sind in der Erde gut isoliert verlegt wie auch Sieb-und Patronenfilter gut isoliert .Zusätzlich kommt Sauerstoff durch den kleinen Wasserfall übers Biotop zum Teich und es ist immer eine leichte Oberflächenströmung, die hilft einen Bereich offen zu halten.
Bis auf den letzten Winter habe ich vorwiegend über Skimmer abgesaugt.Letztes Jahr ist er unter Schnee vergraben gewesen und  trotz Eisfreihalter eingefroren.da muß ich mir was einfallen lassen...
Was die Styrodurplatten angeht...
Ich habe überlegt Stege unter die Platten zu machen..kleben evtl..um ein Luftpolster zu schaffen zum Wasser.Damit wäre das Problem vom gammelndem Holz auch  kein Thema mehr.
Mit was könnte ich da kleben?
Ich denke auch immer an die __ Frösche im Teich, die ja Luft brauchen...


> Vom biologischen Standpunkt her meine ich, dass ein Winterschutz nicht nötig ist, solange es nicht so tief durchfriert, dass das verbleibende Waser für die Fische einfach zu wenig ist



20 cm Eis bei 2 m Tiefe auf einer Fläche von ca 3x3m sollten eigentlich reichen.

 Man sollte nicht meinen was es alles so zu bedenken gibt

Gruß Ulla


----------



## V8 Cruiser (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo zusammen Ich decke meinen Teich schon seit Jahren mit Styrodurplatten ab die liegen bei mir direkt auf der Wasseroberfläche und einer Stelle habe ich einen Eisfreihalter mit eingebaut. An den Rändern lasse ich immer ca. 10 m frei weil der Wasserstand ja fällt und dies ja die Platten anheben würde. Letzten Winter war ja meine Folie defekt und der Wasserstand war tiefer als die Platten, dadurch hatte ich das erste mal eine dicke Eisschicht unter dem Styrotdur.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich nur von einem Hohlraum unter den Platten abraten, denn die Jahr davor hatte ich unter den Platten nie Eis. Über Wnter ist meine Filteranlage immer aus nur ein Lüfterstein sorgt für Sauerstoff im Teich und den platziere ich immer unter den Eisfreihalter. 

Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## SG3 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren einfach eine Styroporplatte genommen, aus Dieser eine Aussparung ausgeschnitten. Ich glaube so 20x30, dann darauf noch eine Platte mit Luftkanälen, auch ausgeschnitten und dann darauf wieder eine gelegt, die zur ersten versetzt wieder eine Aussparung hat. Hat bisher gut funktioniert, zumindest bis 8-10cm Eisdicke. Tote Tiere waren bisher nicht zu beklagen. Trotz des letzten Winters, bei dem das dann nicht mehr gereicht hat.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Andreas,

Styropor gilt allgemein als nicht so geeignete Abdeckung für den Gartenteich.

Grund dafür Styropor nimmt mit der Zeit Wasser auf, und die Isolation nimmt dadurch deutlich ab.

Hauptgrund dafür auch, Styropor gibt Weichmacher etc. ans Wasser ab. Muss nicht gleich tödlich für die Fische sein, aber gesund und für ein langes Leben ist es nicht geeignet.

Die Verarbeitung von Styrodur ist auch einfacher, da hierbei nicht die ganzen Kügelchen abfallen, und somit auch der Teich damit nicht verunreinigt wird.

Also ganz klar Styrodur ist vorzuziehen.


----------



## SG3 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

OK, wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## koifischfan (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Brösel habe ich nicht, da ich die Platten nur im Ganzen verlege.

Natürlich hast du recht, das Styrodur besser ist, aber auch teurer. Styropor etwa 3 und Styrodur etwa 7 Einheiten der Meter zum Quadrat. Jeweils für 50er Stärke.


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du recht, das Styrodur besser ist, aber auch teurer. Styropor etwa 3 und Styrodur etwa 7 Einheiten der Meter zum Quadrat. Jeweils für 50er Stärke.



ähm... Du vergisst aber etwas... der unterschied ist, dass Du bei gleich dicker Platte, mit Styrodur eine bessere Dämmung hast.

Bzw. der Umkehrschluss... die Styrodurplatte kann ein wenig Dünner sein, als die Styroporplatte, hat dann aber die gleiche Dämmwirkung und ist etwas günstiger, wie die von Dir 1:1 gewählte Platte.

Und, schlussendlich... die Styrodurplatte dürfte länger halten und ist einfacher zu reinigen

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Digicat (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Servus KFF

Noch einen Nachteil hat Styropor .... es nimmt Wasser auf 

Styrodur nicht .... daher ergibt sich eine bessere Isolierung ....

Also ich würde da nicht um jeden Preis sparen ....


----------



## koifischfan (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Digicat,

das hatten wir letztes Jahr schon besprochen. 
Schaut mal in den Galerien der User, wie oft Styropor oder Styrodur verarbeitet wurde. Was unterm Strich verwendet wird, ist eine Glaubenssache. Ähnlich des Durchflußes im Filter oder der Art des Vorfilters.


PS: Haben beiden Materialien den gleichen Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient, brauchst du auch die gleiche Stärke.


----------



## robsig12 (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Naja, Glaubenssache würde ich hier nicht sagen.

Styrodur oder Jackodur oder wie sie alle heissen, sind auf jeden Fall bessere Isolatonsschiten, wie Styropor, da dieses bei gleicher Dicke Wasser aufnimmt, und somit die Isolation herabsetzt.

Bleibt auch noch das Argument der Weichmacher im Styropor, was nicht zu verachten ist.

Nehmen wir nun noch die einfachere Säuberung der Platten, ist die 1. Wahl doch klar. 

Aber jeder sollte diese Entscheidung ruhig für sich treffen, da es immer noch besser ist wie gar keine Isolierung.


----------



## koifischfan (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



> Nehmen wir nun noch die einfachere Säuberung der Platten, ist die 1. Wahl doch klar.


Stimmt, ganz einfach. Mit Gartenschlauch abspritzen, trocknen lassen und einlagern.


----------



## didi3005 (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Habe mich für Styrodurplatten und PE-Bällen entschieden.

Wie ist das mit dem Luftsprudler, muß er trotz Abdeckung noch eingeschaltet werden um ein Loch freizuhalten?
Brauche ich eigentlich noch einen Luftsprudler?
Wie können die Faulgase entweichen wenn alles zu geschneit ist?

Gruß didi


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



didi3005 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem Luftsprudler, muß er trotz Abdeckung noch eingeschaltet werden um ein Loch freizuhalten?
> Brauche ich eigentlich noch einen Luftsprudler?
> Wie können die Faulgase entweichen wenn alles zu geschneit ist?


Hallo didi,
Man deckt ja nicht den kompletten Teich mit den Platten ab... eine Anteilige Fläche sollte man schon noch frei halten.

In diesem Bereich wird dann der Sprudler eingesetzt, um eben ein schliessen der Eisdecke zu vermeiden, damit eben die "Faulgase" entweichen können.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## koimen (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo 

also ich bin mit meiner Styroporabdeckung zufrieden..3Winter bereits gehabt...auch mit den genannten negativen Eigenschaften von nehmen mit der Zeit Wasser auf......wobei das diese Schadstoffe wie Weichmacher freisetzen sollen, war mir nicht wirklich bewusst. Wäre interessant zu wissen wie schädlich das dies wirklich ist...in welchen Ausmass (Wassermenge usw.), hats hierzu wissenschaftliche Tests?

Habe die Abdeckung zurzeit noch nicht erstellt. WT ist noch fast 14°......heize....warte noch zu bis es wirklich kalt wird.
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/79/]
hier sind bilder[/URL] vor 3Jahren
 [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]und hier[/URL]vor 2Jahren

Nachfolgende sind von letztem Jahr.....sind immer die gleichen Platten gewesen. Ist für mich die günstgste Lösung.....die PE-Bälle wären interessant aber die Preis-Leistung passt mir nicht.....und wenn es zu einem starken Sturm kommt sind alle Bälle nicht mehr dort wo sie sein sollten.....


----------



## Olli.P (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hi,


hat eigentlich schon mal irgendein User hier probiert, die Styroporplatten vorsichtig mit 'nem Heißluftföhn einseitig anzuschmelzen um wenigstens zur Wasserseite hin eine geschlossene Fläche zu bekommen


----------



## koifischfan (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Wozu eine dichte Fläche? (Betonung liegt auf dicht)


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wozu eine dichte Fläche? (Betonung liegt auf dicht)



Ich denke, er spielt auf den Gedanken hin, dass sich Styropor sich so weniger schnell mit Feuchtigkeit vollsaugt...

der Gedanke ist an scih nicht schlecht, aber immerhin hat eine Styroporplatte 2 Seiten... 
Und von 'aussen' regnet es halt auch mal oder taut... 

Evt. könnte auch ein altes Bügeleisen helfen...

Aber dürfte, sofern es funktioniert, trotzdem einiges an Arbeit sein...

Und ob es gleichmässig genug ist, um es nachher sinnvoll zu reinigen?...vom gefühl her eher nicht.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## koifischfan (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Es ist doch kein Schwamm. Jedenfalls kann ich nicht von vollsaugen reden. Sie schwammen immer noch oben auf.

Aber ich werde die Platten vor dem Abdecken wiegen und nächstes Jahr nach dem Entfernen.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Es ist doch kein Schwamm. Jedenfalls kann ich nicht von vollsaugen reden. Sie schwammen immer noch oben auf.


Da hast Du schon recht...komplett vollsaugen wird sich die Platte nicht und somit natürlich auch nicht "untergehen".



> Aber ich werde die Platten vor dem Abdecken wiegen und nächstes Jahr nach dem Entfernen.


Das is doch mal ein schöner Langzeittest 
Und vergiss nicht eine evt. gegebene Trocknungszeit zu notieren...wenn sie denn Wasser ziehen, dann muss das ja, vor dem Einlagern, wieder raus.

Oder wie sind Deine bisherigen Erfahrungen beim Abbau der Abdeckung gewesen?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*




> Die Wasseraufnahme beträgt < 5% (DIN 53 428)




Da braucht man eigentlich nicht testen was getestet ist ? oder ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Teicher (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Alles recht und gut.  Ich weiss nicht wie es andern geht, aber ich wüsste nicht wohin mit den ganze zeug im Frühling.  Trotz Haus,Garage, abstellraum, keller, usw.  Hätte ich keinen absolut keine platz für die Platten.
Jimmy


----------



## squidy (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Evt. könnte auch ein altes Bügeleisen helfen...



Hallo zusammen

die Kanten mit Aquaristiksilikon und Spachtel beschmieren funktioniert auch  und für die Optik auf der Oberseite Sand oder Kies auf den feuchten Silikon


----------



## koifischfan (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Die Wasseraufnahme beträgt < 5% (DIN 53 428)



Vom Teichvolumen? 

Also, eine Platte 1000x500x50 (in Millimeter) wiegt 440 Gramm. 5% Wasser davon wären 22 Gramm. Das sind ungefähr zwei gestrichene Eßlöffel. Kann man voll vernachlässigen.

Nach dem Winter nehme ich die Platten raus, spritze sie mit dem Schlach ab und stelle sie noch 2 Tage hochkant auf. Dann stapele ich sie in der Garage. Auf der Fläche von 0,5m² kann man 4 Pakete übereinander legen.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hi,



			
				koifischfan schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu eine dichte Fläche? (Betonung liegt auf dicht)



Hab geschlossene geschrieben..................... 

Und mir geht es hier weniger um irgendwelches Wassersaugen, sondern mehr darum das das Styropor zum Wasser hin nicht bröselt.................. 

Aber anscheinend ist so etwas wohl zu vernachlässigen...................


----------



## koifischfan (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Es bröselt nix. Ich lege auch nur ungeschnittene Platten auf.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Olli, ich denke es bröselt nichts, weil es nicht um Styropor geht sondern um Platten aus Polystyrol-Hartschaum die unter anderem auch unter dem Handelsnamen Styrodur erhältlich sind. 
Styropor ist etwas anderes und hat auch andere Eigenschaften und bröselt auch leichter.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Ich nehme schon Styropor. Das Weiße, wo man die Brösel erkennen kann und sich mit 5% des Wassers vollsaugt.


----------



## koimen (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo

es nehmen doch einige (wie auch ich) die günstigere Variante......"Sagex"... im Fachjargon Styropor genannt.

Die 5% Wasseraufnahmen sind wirklich zu vernachlässigen.....das wichtige ist ja eigentlich das die Oberfläche geschützt wird gegen das auskühlen. Vorallem der kühle Wind ist hier angesprochen....darum müssen die Platten auch direkt auf dem Wasser schwimmen. Da __ fliegen sie auch nicht so schnell im Gelände umher......wie zb. die PE_Bälle (bei einem Koiteichfreund so passiert).

Meine Zweifel zu den Styroporplatten liegen nun eher noch zur Aussage wegen der Weichmacher.
Muss ich mir da wirkliche Sorgen machen zb. 25000Liter Wasser mit 12m2 Platten abgedeckt?

Sind hier fundierte Informationen bereits vorhanden........danke.


----------



## robsig12 (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hi Kari,

die Weichmacher sind in Styropor vorhanden. Das ist Fakt, und wird auch so von den Herstellern mitgeteilt. Studien wird es dazu nicht geben. Ist ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es tödlich für die Fische sein muss.Aber oft liesst man, ein Koi ist aus unerklärlichen Gründen einfach so gestorben....
Natürlich machen auch 5 Prozent Wasseraufnahme nicht so viel aus, verringert aber die Isolierung schon. Der Dämmwert ist ja eh schon viel weniger wie Styrodur und Co.

So und nun zum Preis. Meine 3 cm Styrodurabdeckung hat für den ganzen Teich nicht mehr wie 70 Euro gekostet. Wenn ich mir nun noch ein wenig vorrechne, wieviel ich für Futter, Strom, Fische etc ausgebe, ist das doch ein verschwindend kleiner Betrag, da Styropor wohl auch um die 25 Euro gekostet hätte.

Zu guter letzt, eine Styroporplatte möchte ich nicht im Frühjahr mit dem Dampstrahler von Algen und Schmutz befreien müssen. 

Wenn es schon billiger sein muss, dann würde ich auf Luftpolsterfolie setzen. Habe ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht, dadurch kommt gleich noch sehr viel Licht in den Teich.


----------



## koifischfan (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



> Zu guter letzt, eine Styroporplatte möchte ich nicht im Frühjahr mit dem Dampstrahler von Algen und Schmutz befreien müssen.


Mußt du ja nicht. Ich würde mir nie so viel Arbeit machen.


PS: 3cm finde ich schon zu dünn.


----------



## robsig12 (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Mußt du ja nicht. Ich würde mir nie so viel Arbeit machen.
> 
> 
> PS: 3cm finde ich schon zu dünn.



Hi Koifischfan,

dann vergleich mal den Dämmwert von 3 cm Styrodur und z.B.: 3 cm Styropor.

Reicht bei mir völlig, da ich ja nur gegen die Verdunstungskälte und den Wind vorbeugen muss. Geht die Temperatur runter, wird halt mit Brunnenwasser wieder angehoben. :smoki

Aber jeder wie er meint, und über dieses Thema wird es jedes Jahr wieder viele Threads geben, und jedes Jahr wird es Pro und Kontra geben, wobei die Kontraseite meist nur die Preisangelegenheit in die Waagschahle wirft. 

.


----------



## koimen (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Robsig12

ich gebe Dir recht,,,,,,aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet. Ich hatte die Sagexplatten damals auch nur in einer Notsituation als günstige Lösung erstmal gekauft...nun sind diese halt bereits 3mal im Einsatz gewesen....vermutlich auch nochmals dieses Jahr. 

Abgesehen vom Temperaturschwankungsschutz im Winter......Rein von der Ästhetik her gefällt mir es eigentlich gar nicht. Ausser es hat geschneit


----------



## koifischfan (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



> dann vergleich mal den Dämmwert von 3 cm Styrodur und z.B.: 3 cm Styropor.


Wie groß ist er denn deiner Meinung nach? Was bezeichnest du als Dämmwert?


Entscheidend ist der Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient (WDK). Styropor hat meist 0,04 W/mK, Styrodur, sag du es mit bitte.
Solange der WDK gleich ist, ist es egal, welches Material du nimmst. Die Wärmeabgabe ist immer die Gleiche. Theoretisch könntest du auch 50er Glaswolle nehmen. 

Es gibt Dämmung mit 0,04 und 0,035. Dort nimmt man z.B. 120er in 0,035 statt 140er in 0,04. Bei den von uns benutzen Stärken funktioniert das noch nicht.

@koimen


> ich gebe Dir recht,,,,,,aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet.


Welchen Blickwinkel meinst du?


----------



## robsig12 (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wie groß ist er denn deiner Meinung nach? Was bezeichnest du als Dämmwert?
> 
> 
> Entscheidend ist der Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient (WDK). Styropor hat meist 0,04 W/mK, Styrodur, sag du es mit bitte.
> ...



Da sind die Werte von meinem Material.


----------



## koifischfan (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*


Diese Platte hat 0,035. Bei diesem Wert kann sie 6 mm dünner sein (44 mm), als eine 50er Styropor mit 0,04.
Benutzt du ein Material mit 0,032 darf sie auch 40 mm haben.


----------



## robsig12 (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Ich verwende diese Platte aus oben genannten Gründen. Für meine Zwecke die beste Lösung.

Für andere Teiche kann ich und auch kein anderer hier sprechen, da jeder Teich verschieden ist!

Da diese Diskussion hier aber zu nichts führt, bin ich dann mal wieder raus hier.

Viel Spass noch. Vielleicht überholt ja noch die Styroporfraktion.
Aber ist ja auch total egal, jeder macht das was er für Richtig hält.


----------



## Duquesa86 (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



V8 Cruiser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen Ich decke meinen Teich schon seit Jahren mit Styrodurplatten ab die liegen bei mir direkt auf der Wasseroberfläche und einer Stelle habe ich einen Eisfreihalter mit eingebaut. An den Rändern lasse ich immer ca. 10 m frei weil der Wasserstand ja fällt und dies ja die Platten anheben würde. Letzten Winter war ja meine Folie defekt und der Wasserstand war tiefer als die Platten, dadurch hatte ich das erste mal eine dicke Eisschicht unter dem Styrotdur.
> Aus diesem Grund kann ich nur von einem Hohlraum unter den Platten abraten, denn die Jahr davor hatte ich unter den Platten nie Eis. Über Wnter ist meine Filteranlage immer aus nur ein Lüfterstein sorgt für Sauerstoff im Teich und den platziere ich immer unter den Eisfreihalter.
> 
> Gruß Hansjürgen



Hallo Hansjürgen,

kannst mir mal bitte einen Montagetipp geben? 
Ich habe mir auch einen Lüfterstein (6 Steine) geholt, es ist ein Kompressor und Schlauch dabei. Nur habe ich gar keine Ahnung wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Kann der Schlauch im Wasser liegen? Ich habe ringsum eine Flachzone von ca. 10 cm auf ca. 50 cm. Erst dann wird es tiefer. Die Lüftersteine sollen ja in ca. 30 cm Tiefe hängen, d.h. ich müßte den Schlauch durch die Flachzone legen. Macht dem das nichts aus? Soll ich alle 6 Lüfter laufen lassen und alle dicht beieinander einhängen? Meine 100 Watt Teichheizung hänge ich dann direkt daneben, oder?


----------



## fbr (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Gabi,
der Kompressor sollte aber NICHT in der Kälte stehen sondern im warmen (+ °) Im Übergangsbereich der Leitungen zwischen KALT und WARM könntest Du in ein Plastikflasche 2 Löcher machen. Ein Schlauch geht hinein und der andere weiter zum Teich. Damit solltest Du Kondenswasser in den Leitungen zum Teich vermeiden. Es sollte meiner Meinung nach nichts ausmachen wenn Du den Schlauch über die Flachwasserzone ins Tiefe ziehst. Ob Du alle 6 Steine brauchst müsstest Du probieren es sollte aber einer oder zwei reichen. 
Den Heizstab kannst ja hin-hängen wenn Du ihn brauchst genügt es den Stecker in die Dose zu stecken und Du musst nicht bei -10? hinaus


----------



## Duquesa86 (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Franz,

danke schon mal für Deine Antwort. Leider verstehe ich das mit der Flasche nicht so ganz.... wie meinst Du das? Weißt ja... Frauen und Technik .... 
Es ist mir nicht möglich den Kompressor im Haus zu installieren (zu weit weg).
Wir haben aber vor den Kompressor in eine Styroporbox zu stellen. Für den Teich haben wir im Garten eine Doppelsteckdose installiert. Bei dem Kompressor ist ein Schlauch und ein Adapter mit 6 Abzweigen für die Schläuche. Wenn ich die nicht alle brauche, laß ich einfach die anderen frei?


----------



## Duquesa86 (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Noch ne Frage: Ich war im Baumarkt und habe nach Styrodurplatten gefragt und die haben mich angeguckt, als käme ich von einem anderen Stern

Wo bekomme ich sowas her?


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Gabi,


Duquesa86 schrieb:


> Leider verstehe ich das mit der Flasche nicht so ganz.... wie meinst Du das?


Die Flasche sorgt dafür, das sich vorhandene Luftfeuchtigkeit (des wärmeren Innenraumes) dort niederschlägt/kondensiert und die Luft "trockener" durch den Schlauch im Aussenbereich geht.
Würde sich die Feuchtigkeit im Schlauch draussen niederschlagen, dann besteht die Möglichkeit, dass diese gefriert und irgendwann ist der Schlauch zu und keine Luft kann mehr durch.

So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage: Ich war im Baumarkt und habe nach Styrodurplatten gefragt und die haben mich angeguckt, als käme ich von einem anderen Stern
> Wo bekomme ich sowas her?


In welchem Baumarkt warst Du denn?

Styrodur ist ein Produktname, evt. können die Leute deswegen nichts damit anfangen, weil sie ein anderes Produkt verkaufen 
Probier es mal mit dem Begriff "Hartschaumplatten" bzw. einfach im Isolierungsbereich rund um's Haus. Dort sollte man, neben den diversen Dämmwollen, auch die dicken Styropor und halt die dünneren und glatteren "Styrodur" Platten finden... bzw sollte dort ein Mitarbeiter am ehesten wissen, ob sie sowas haben.

Ansonsten halt einen anderen Baumarkt ansteuern (sofern in der Nähe  ), falls die Dich immernoch nicht verstehen 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Duquesa86 (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

ich war bei H...bach


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> ich war bei H...bach


Hm...da muss ich ehrlich sein... hab dort noch nie nach den Platten geschaut.

Hab eben mal auf deren Seite geschaut... in älteren Prospekten (H*bach.de > Suchfunktion > "Styrodur") findet man grüne Platten für den Innen- und welche für den Aussenbereich (Hersteller Isover)

Wenn die nicht aus dem Programm sind, dann sind sie vielleicht nur gut versteckt 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## fbr (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Gabi,


> Wenn ich die nicht alle brauche, laß ich einfach die anderen frei?


Frei bzw. offen sollten sie natürlich nicht sein! Wenn keine Ventile vorhanden sind, einfach kurze Schlauchstücke anstecken und das Ende umknicken und mit einen Kabelbinder  fixieren.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo habe eine Frage, ich habe meinen Teich wie jedes Jahr mit Styroporplatten abgedeckt. Es ist ein Sauerstoffstein angeschlossen ca. 1200 Liter in der Stunde in ca. 60 cm Tiefe (Teich 170 Tief) Des weiteren ist noch ein Bachlauffilter (6000 Liter Pumpe) angeschlossen und das Waser läuft über einen 3 Meter langen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. Das Wasser wird über einen Skimmer 10 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche angesaugt.
Nun die Frage wäre es ratsam die Filteranlage abzuschalten, damit der Teich nicht auskühlt habe Kois im Teich und wollte halt das Wasser filtern. Die große Filteranlage ist schon seit drei Wochen abgeschaltet und wird erst wieder im Frühjahr eingeschaltet.
Wie ist eure Erfahrung wäre für einen Rat dankbar 

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Hansjürgen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir da leider nur bedingt helfen. Bei uns führte jedoch schon das Pumpen durch den nur leicht geschützt stehenden Biotec Filter zu einer massiven Auskühlung des Teichwassers (gemessen!).
Teichgröße vom alten Goldfischteich war ca. 10-15.000 Liter, evtl. auch mehr.  Pumpe war/ist eine leicht gedrosselte 20.000er Promax. 

Bei einem 3m langem Bachlauf dürfte das alles in allem nicht viel anders sein. 
Wenn überhaupt, würde *ich* den Bachlauf stark gedrosselt laufen lassen.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo,
ich würde im Zweifelsfall für Bewegung im Wasser sorgen, wenn ich Fische 'drin habe ... .
Es sei denn, der Besatz wäre wirklich klein im Verhältnis zu Teichvolumen und -tiefe – doch dann würde ich die Fische eh' kaum sehen, und wäre das Thema Winter mir wohl eher egal .
Um das Wasser zu bewegen, und für ausreichend Sauerstoff in der "Winterfischzone" zu sorgen, hat man die Wahl, Luftblasen durch den Teich zu schicken, oder das Wasser selbst zu bewegen.
In beiden Fällen bringe ich Wasser aus der Tiefe nach oben, und kühle den Teich aus. Es ist also nicht verkehrt, 
a) die Umwälzung nicht zu übertreiben ("Sparbetrieb von Filter"),
b) ein wenig zu heizen.
Ich gebe zu, dass letzteres Geld kostet und nicht "naturnah" ist, doch sind mir meine Fische lieber als das "Stromgeld". Auch wenn ich keine Koi habe, so möchte ich nicht im Frühjahr tote Fische einsammeln  - das finde ich viel schlimmer als künstliches Heizen, Sprudeln oder Teichabdecken.
Ich habe nichts isoliert, wälze meine "Pfütze" aber mit ~400 l/h um, und heize aktuell mit 300W.


----------



## robsig12 (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Rolf,

richtige Einstellung, nicht nur Koi haben einen Wert.....

Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, ohne Isolierung 12000 Liter 300 Watt, meinst ob das was bringt, oder nur Strom frisst? Ich bin da mal eher skeptisch. 
Machen ohne isolierender Abdeckung irgend welche Heizungen überhaupt für die Wassertemperatur Sinn?


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Robert,
Deine Frage ist gut, aber kann ich gerade nicht beantworten... .
Ich hatte überschlagen, dass ich mit der Heizleistung das Wasser um nicht ganz 1°C erwärme (360 l/h = 100 g/s; 300 W = 300 J/s, d. h. Wärmeeintrag 3 J/g).
Zur Zeit ist der Schachtdeckel festgefroren, so dass ich nur mitkriege, wie der Zähler läuft.
Bis vorgestern hatte das Wasser im Pflanzenfilter noch gute 3°C. Jetzt fließt es unter einer Eisdecke, die der Schnee gebildet hat - gut 5 cm oberhalb des Wasserspiegels. Das Thermometer ist darin festgefroren, und nicht ablesbar  (steckt 10 cm tief im Pflanzen/Bodenfilter). Der restliche Teich ist seit gestern zugefroren.
Ich hoffe darauf, dass die Heizung für das Warmhalten des bodennahen Wassers reicht. Nach dem Wochenende hoffe ich mal, Bericht erstatten zu können....


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo,
da es noch zwei weiter aktive threads zu dem Thema gibt, will ich mal berichten ....
Wie geschrieben, habe ich einen 300W-Heizer in den Filter gesetzt. Er heizt auch weiterhin fleißig. Es ist ihm zum Wochenende gelungen, das Pflanzenbeet kurz vor dem Zulauf zum Teich zu enteisen:
 .
Die Wassertemperaturen auf dem gezeigten Boden sind angestiegen:
Sonntag 2.7°C, Montag 3.2°C, Dienstag 3.7°C (jeweils morgens, vor dem Sonnenaufgang). Seit Sonntag ist auch wieder das Eis am Absetzgraben in Höhe des Auslaufs von der BA wieder weggetaut.


----------



## robsig12 (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Rolf,

ich denke es bringt nicht viel.Für den Stromverbrauch könnte man ja evtl Leitungswasser verwenden, um bei gleichen Kosten den Teich zu erwärmen. Hätte ja noch den Vorteil, das es frisches Wasser in den Teich bringt.


----------



## Duquesa86 (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo,

unser Teich ist seit gestern nahezu eisfrei und heute morgen sind schon 2 Goldis an der Oberfläche geschwommen. Sie waren etwas langsam... ich hoffe es geht ihnen gut.
Der Sauerstoffsprudler sprudelt ordentlich in 30 cm Tiefe und die Teichheizung funktioniert auch. K.A. warum die eingefroren war


----------



## golfbroetchen (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Zusammen,

An sich habe ich meinen 12 Jahren Alten Teich noch nie Abgedeckt
und noch nie Geheizt.
Aber in diesem Jahr wollte ich das mal propbieren, und habe den Teich zum
ersten mal 1/3 Abgedeckt mit Styrodurplatten 40 mm.
Ein Sprudelstein hängt ca. 30 cm untergalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Des Weiteren habe ich ein Heizkabel 450 W im Einsatz für den Notfall und das mir eine
mindest Temperatur von 4-5°C gehalten wird.
Das klappt bislang wirklich gut und hält mir zumindest ein Loch frei.


Momentan haben wir Schneefall und ca. 8 cm Neuschnee.
Außentemeperatur - 2°C
Teichtemperatur     4,7 - 5,7°C (unter der Abgedeckten Fläche)

Das sollte Reichen - hoffe ich!


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Styrodurplatten auf Teich--aber wie?*

Hallo Robert,
da kann ich Dir leider nicht Recht geben. Die Rechnung ist recht einfach:
1 kWH elektrische Energie kostet 20 Cent. Dafür bekomme ich über meinen Gartenzähler 100 liter Wasser. Die eine kWh heizt 100 liter Wasser um 2,5°C auf. Da Trinkwasser im Winter nicht über 7°C hat, ist der Effekt für Tiefenwasser gar nicht da.
Und bei der Rechnung habe ich nicht berücksichtigt, wie ich das Wasser frostfrei in den Teich bekomme .
Mein Fazit: kleine Teiche elektrisch heizen (natürlich "intelligent": am besten in der Tiefe, oder über Filter), bei größeren, wo die Stromkosten "weh tun", kann man sich nach Alternativen umsehen (Wärmepumpen jeglicher Art, die leider noch immer Fantasiepreise haben).


----------



## mfridau (27. Nov. 2021)

Ich habe gehört man kann Styrophorbälle drauflegen. Aber welche? Die im Bastelladen  aus Polystyrdschaum? 
Ob das nicht irgendein Gift abgibt? Hat jemand seine Goldfische damit durch den Winter gebracht?
 Ich hab einen kleinen Teich mit ca 4 Goldfischen übernommen. Nur 80 cm Tiefe. 
Da vor kurzem übernommen, bin ich noch in vielem unsicher. Hab ein Eisfreihalter Styrophor mit Plastikrohr wegen Luftaustausch. 
Ansonsten keinerlei technisches Hilfsmittel. 
Also Tipps  werden gerne angenommen.
Da ist kein Stromanschluss habe, gibt es diese Luftsprudler /Sprudelstein  auch mit Batterie oder Solar?


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Chris,
Du meinst bestimmt einen solchen Artikel: PE-Bälle. Der link bringt Dich auf den Shop von Koy-Company, das ist einer von vielen Anbietern für Teichzubehör.
Mit der Giftigkeit hätte ich weniger Sorgen, dass . Schaumpolystyrol ist auch leichter als Wasser. Draußen im Freien fängt das Material bald an, grün zu werden (und die Luftbläschen saugen sich über Monate langsam mit Wasser voll - wer einen Eisfreihalter mit einem Polystyrol-Schwimmkörper hat, kennt die Gewichtszunahme nach dem Winter und kann ein Lied von singen, dass das Wasser leicht hinein, aber schwer wieder hinaus geht.
Bei Luftsprudlern mit Solar kann ich Dir nicht auf die Schnelle helfen; die mir bekannten "Luftpumpen" arbeiten mit 230V direkt auf der Spule, nutzen im Innern also keine kleine Gleichspannung. Das könnte teurer werden.


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2021)

Für den Teich gibt es auch solche Teichbelüfter mit Solarzellen.


----------



## mfridau (29. Nov. 2021)

Danke Chris


----------



## mfridau (23. Sep. 2022)

Styrodurplatten kaufen, wo?
kann man die Styropurplatten vom OBI Baumarkt kaufen oder sind die giftbelastet? Geben die evtl.
irgendein Plastiksubstanz ab? Sie sind auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Knipser (23. Sep. 2022)

mfridau schrieb:


> Styrodurplatten kaufen, wo?
> kann man die Styropurplatten vom OBI Baumarkt kaufen oder sind die giftbelastet? Geben die evtl.
> irgendein Plastiksubstanz ab? Sie sind auch nicht so teuer.


Warum Styropor-Platten, lass den Teich doch offen, die Natur deckt auch nichts ab?! Willi


----------



## Biko (23. Sep. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Warum Styropor-Platten, lass den Teich doch offen, die Natur deckt auch nichts ab?! Willi


In der Natur leben auch auch in 2000liter und 70cm Wassertiefe keine Fische. 
Also macht Abdecken absolut Sinn! 
Ich würde versuchen, die Styrodurplatten mit Abstandhaltern (z. B. verschlossene Leer-Rohre) knapp über der Wasseroberfläche zu positionieren. Damit ist auch der Gasaustausch gesichert. Wenn eine Belüftung läuft, kann das aber auch entfallen.
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Sep. 2022

Ps: Die Styrodurplatten geben meines Wissens keine giftigen Stoffe an das Wasser ab. Ich habe das bereits an vielen Teichen gesehen und habe noch nie von Problemen deswegen gehört.


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Abstandhaltern (z. B. verschlossene Leer-Rohre) knapp über der Wasseroberfläche zu positionieren.


Dann aber mit einem guten Netz sichern.

Bei solch kleinen Teich würde ich nicht Styrudur empfehlen, lieber eine Pyramide aus HT- Rohr gebaut und Gewächshaus Folie über den Teich gespannt und mit Steinen am Rand fixiert.
Das bringt allerlei Forteile.
ZB Waerme und kein Schmutz von umliegenden Bäumen.
Der Gasaustausch ist gewährleistet und sollte es zu warm werden kann Man (Frau) aufdecken.

Nochmal zur Pyramide aus HT-ROHR :
Gehe in den Baumarkt deiner Wahl, nimm die Dichtungen vorher raus und steck es so wie es passt zusammen.
Im Teich natürlich die Dichtungen wieder rein zumindest im Schwimmbereich der HT-ROHRe.


----------



## Turbo (23. Sep. 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Habe eine vielleicht etwas doofe Frage an unsere Fischteich Besitzer.
Ich möchte für kein Geld solch eine Dämmplatten  Abdeckung auf meinem Teich.  Das sieht doch meist zum  aus.
Auch die gefühlt mehrere Kilometer Fischersilch welche über den Teich gespannt werden, gegen fliegende Räuber sehen nett gesagt meist nicht wirklich toll aus.
Braucht es wirklich diese Dämmschicht, wenn der Teich genug tief ist (ca. 1,80Meter) und die natürliche Temperaturschichtung nicht durch Technik zerstört wird?
Kann man das mit dem Fischersilch nicht weglassen, wenn der Teich mit natürlichen, schönen Schutzbauten versehen ist?
Nicht das ich jetzt einen Fischteich bauen möchte. Hatte ich schon. Nimmt mich einfach wunder.

 
Gestern fotografiert. Der Schlingel ist im Urlaub an einem unserer Bergseen.


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2022)

Tja Patrick. Das ist halt jedem seine eigene Entscheidung. Und ich kann Leute verstehen die mehrere 1000 oder gar 10.000 € pro Fisch im Teich schwimmen haben, das sie halt nicht jedes Jahr neu kaufen wollen. Und das nur weil irgend ein Räuber sich über den gedeckten Tisch freut. Genauso mit den Abdeckungen, klar würden die Tiere das meist genauso überleben. Aber sicherer ist es schon wenn sie nicht unter 6° überwintern müssen. Und meine Glaskugel ist immer noch in Reparatur, d.h. wenn deine die genauen Wetterdaten für meine Region ausspuckt,  her damit.


----------



## Turbo (24. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Patrick. Das ist halt jedem seine eigene Entscheidung. Und ich kann Leute verstehen die mehrere 1000 oder gar 10.000 € pro Fisch im Teich schwimmen haben, das sie halt nicht jedes Jahr neu kaufen wollen.


Danke für deine Antwort lieber René

Klar verstehe ich das auch. Man baut ja häufig auch eine intensive Beziehung zu seinen täglich gefütterten Tieren auf und will nur deren bestes.

Wir empfehlen immer wieder…. Baue deinen Teich so und so….  Aber dem Aspekt konstruktiver Fischschutz wird während der Planungs- und  Bauzeit keine Sekunde Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet.
Da kommt kurz vor dem Winter häufig die grosse Panik und man bastelt etwas zusammen, was danach in den nächsten zehn Jahren immer wieder optimiert werden muss.
Beim bauen von Häusern ist konstruktiver Bautenschutz normal, wird aber immer mehr vergessen.
Beispiel: Ein Dach mit grossem Überstand verlängert das Leben der Fassade.

Beim bauen meines Teichs habe ich darauf geachtet, das ich genügend geeignete Auflagepunkte für ein Sicherheitsgitter gemäss BFU für die Sicherheit meiner allfälligen Enkel habe.
Mangels Enkel konnte ich bis anhin auf das kleinmaschige Gitter unter der Wasseroberfläche verzichten.
Der Winter ist da zuverlässiger.  Der kommt jedes Jahr für einige Monate.

Eigentlich müsste man dies schon beim Bau beachten. Wie auch eine Winterfilterung mit optimierten Ein und Ausläufen, bei der die Schichtung im unteren Bereich kaum zerstört wird. (Verringert den Energiebedarf)

Oder mit sicheren Bereichen, durch zum Teich passenden räuberunfreundlichen Schwimminseln unter in die sich die Fische zurückziehen können
Als Ergänzung dazu eine Snack-Ecke für Räuber zur Bestandesregulierung und Naturbeobachtung bei Goldfischen.

Ich habe das Gefühl, das wäre ein Thema, zu dem ein Fachbeitrag den man empfehlen kann, wertvoll wäre. Denn sowas fehlt gänzlich. Vermutlich weil sich der Teich und das Bewusstsein dazu in den letzten 30 Jahren massiv verändert hat.

Weiss noch, als ich vor etwa 30 Jahren meinen ersten Goldfischteich übernommen habe.
_Ab und zu etwas Polenta. Mehr brauchen die Goldfische nicht. Den Trinkwasser Einlauf immer etwas laufen lassen._
Das war die ganze Teichschulung welche eigentlich völlig genügt hat.


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2022)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Jedoch will doch keiner was von teuren Winterabdeckungrn noch vor der Bauphase hören. Und oft noch nicht einmal wenn der Winter schon vor der Tür steht. Die im Baumarkt, die Fachleute haben gesagt: ich kann die Goldfische auch zu Weihnachten in den 250 Liter- Teich setzen. Und ich soll noch sicherheitshalber einen Eisfreihalter kaufen. 
Muss ich den in die Steckdose stecken. Im Winter ist bei uns nämlich kein Strom im Garten. Oder soll ich den in eine Solarversion umtauschen. 
Egal, von mir bekommt man auf Fragen eine Antwort und inzwischen nicht mehr.

Um such die Frage des Threaderstellers zu beantworten. Styropor (nicht Styropor) gast am Anfang etwas aus. Ist also geeignet. Jedoch nicht zur vollständigen Abdeckung. Ein paar Stellen wo die Gase rauskommen können welche zB durch verottende Pflanzenreste entstehen und auch Stellen wo man mal nach den Tieren schauen kann sollten offen bleiben.


----------



## mfridau (16. Okt. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Dann aber mit einem guten Netz sichern.
> 
> Bei solch kleinen Teich würde ich nicht Styrudur empfehlen, lieber eine Pyramide aus HT- Rohr gebaut und Gewächshaus Folie über den Teich gespannt und mit Steinen am Rand fixiert.
> Das bringt allerlei Forteile.
> ...


Danke. Leider weiss ich nicht was ein HT Rohr sein soll. Mittlerweilen hab ich andere Probleme . Nach Folienwechsel Fische bleiben immer auf Grund. Ich bin am verzweifeln. Werte sind laut Teststäbchen ok. Aber das Wasser ist nicht klar.


----------



## Turbo (16. Okt. 2022)

Für einmal eine Antwort auf die faule Art.


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2022)

mfridau schrieb:


> Danke. Leider weiss ich nicht was ein HT Rohr sein soll. Mittlerweilen hab ich andere Probleme . Nach Folienwechsel Fische bleiben immer auf Grund. Ich bin am verzweifeln. Werte sind laut Teststäbchen ok. Aber das Wasser ist nicht klar.


Hallo Monika,
Es ist für uns nicht einfach wenn die Informationen immer nur Scheibchenweise und dann auch noch in verschiedenen Beiträgen erfolgen. Bitte gib uns alle Informationen im entsprechenden Thread.


----------

